# question when to move nuc to deep box



## fatoz (Aug 29, 2016)

lisaogle said:


> Good morning. I have a quick question regarding nuc management. This is my second year and I have a nuc I had to split off in Sept. due to late swarming. I fully expected it to die but it is overflowing with bees. I am in East TN where the daytime temps are varying between 40-60 and still some freezing nights. I am afraid if I wait much longer to move them I will have more swarming issues. Any recommendations from experienced keepers? Thank you for your time,
> 
> Lisa


I am in the same boat with you. It was suggested that nighttime temps should be around 50s. I am thinking of moving mine sometime mid-March. This discussion should give some ideas at https://www.beesource.com/forums/sh...n-to-move-overwintered-nuc-into-10-frame-hive


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

Hi Lisa, welcome to Beesource. I live in the Richmond, VA area and moved one of my strong nucs into a 10 frame hive this past weekend when it was 70° here. The five frames were placed in the middle of the box in the exact positions they were in while in the nuc. I put empty drawn comb on the sides to fill out the box, although foundation will work too. I gave them a 1/2# of patty and a syrup feeder jar on the inner cover. Do an inspection on the next day near 60°F. If you have 3 frames with capped brood in them, it is time to move the bees.


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

Welcome to the forum Lisa. Both points raised above are good to consider. Another thing you can consider are follower boards, especially insulated ones which will allow you to move the nuc into a deep but to gradually allow it to expand as the weather gets better. As the colony grows, remove a follower board and replace with comb or foundation. J


----------



## vtbeeguy (Jun 10, 2016)

Is adding a second story to the nuc a possibility?


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

vtbeeguy said:


> Is adding a second story to the nuc a possibility?


If you have extra 5 frame bodies this is a good way to go. The bees expand upwards more easily that sideways especially in cool weather. I have often allowed them to go three high and winter that way.

Follower boards are good if you have to put them into 10 frame equipment.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

vtbeeguy said:


> Is adding a second story to the nuc a possibility?


You bet. Or a third or a fourth, or a....

https://www.frenchhillapiaries.com/nucyards/4qkwux4eing5za2itay7z4so9pxyb4


----------



## Spur9 (Sep 13, 2016)

Lisa - I plan to move a couple of 5 frame nucs to 8 frame boxes this weekend. But I will only do this when the temp climbs above 55 degrees. And hopefully no wind will be blowing. That will lower the chances of brood being damaged. I will place the frames in the new box exactly how I took them out. After moving the frames, I will turn the nuc box upside down and shake the remaining bees onto the top of the frames. Add the inner & outer cover. Lastly, I will place the nuc box on the ground in front of the 8 frame box in case there are still bees left in the nuc. Wouldn't hurt to look for the queen in the nuc box after you are done to make sure she doesn't get left behind. I would also have a game plan in case you spot queen cells (capped or with larvae) when moving frames. 

You could also go vertical with additional nuc boxes. I don't run nucs consistently in my practice, so any over wintered nucs get transferred to 8 or 10 frame boxes in the spring.


----------

